# circuito para transmision automatica



## franciscorlockwood (Oct 7, 2011)

necesito hacer un circuito que me active dos simples reles de la siguente manera/ que lea la señal del velocimetro que usa la tipica bobina exitada por el paso de un metal cuando gira la llanta, cuando la frecuencia de esos pulsos llegen a cierto punto (no tiene que ser preciso) active un rele, y cuando llege a una frecuencia mayor de pulsos recibidos active otro rele, cuando los pulsos lleguen a 0 este vuelva a apagar ambos reles. no se como hacer


----------



## Scooter (Oct 9, 2011)

Busca filtros digitales, normalmente se hacen a base de monoestables redisparables aunque hay otros métodos.


----------

